# Third cycle of Chlomid didnt work - was really hoping this might be it



## Jemma Scott (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi, 

Having a sad day, after a cycle of 36 days (my longest ever) got my period whilst at work so spent the afternoon sitting at my desk trying not to cry (or pretend that i wasn't)  . I know its pathetic but as I was so late (for me) I was really hoping that this might be the one. My husband leaves for Afghanistan on Sunday 18th so trying is going to be put on hold for 6 months and I had been hoping to squeeze one last cycle of chlomid in before he went to give us one last shot but as my period is so late I wont ovulate now until well after he has left which is really frustrating.  

I am stupid getting upset as I did 2 HPTs which were both negative but as my period still didn't show up I kept hoping that they were just wrong, I kept thinking about being able to tell my DH that i was pregnant before he went away.

Will have to start taking my 4th cycle of chlomid tomorrow anyway (though there's probably not much point)   . How long does it typically take to fall on chlomid? If chlomid doesn't work after this next batch what would be the next steps?

xx


----------



## Helenalexandra (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi Jemma,

Just read your post. This is exaclty how i felt on Friday, came on after a cd 36, my longest yet and was convinced i was pregnant. I know exactly how you are feeling. You did well to stay at work, i didnt even manage to make it in! So know how upset you were feeling. It's not pathetic or stupid at all, it's completely natural to feel that way so dont beat yourself up over it. 

Everyone tells me to stay positive, which i think we must. There are lots of positive stories on here of clomid working, so got to keep trying as you never know. Give it a couple of days and you will gradually feel a little better i'm sure. 

My doctor has given me 6 months worth, currently on my third cycle (just started). They have said to me if it doesnt work followign the 6 cycles of clomid then they would look at assisted conception, so i guess IUI or IVF. However everyone is different so your doctors may say something different to you. Just know there are lots of options yet and i'm sure you will have your family, as im sure i will. Stay positive and keep strong.
xx


----------



## poppy 29 (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi Jemma 

I know how u feel every month I was getting symptoms of pregnancy but af always came, I did clomid for 4 months came off it as it made me very depressed I was in a right state.

Don't give up hope I know it's hard, iv just had my 4 th op to remove endometriosis and am feeling upset and thinking will it ever happen for me I know iv got to be positive but very hard

When u ask typically how many months of clomid before u fall it varies I know people who fell on first month, 2nd month and even a few months after coming off clomid.

Feel free to message me any time Hun

Stay strong

Poppy x


----------



## jenni01 (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi Jemma! 
I'm sorry that you're feeling so low hun 
My ex hubby is in the army and I remember all to well the added pressure to concieve while he was at home.
As to your next step, then I would say that your Clomid dose will be reviewed and upped..
Also with ref to people saying stay positive, it's really all most people can say cos they don't really understand the angst we go through! 
Personally I would say with your partner going away soon that maybe you should have a break from the treatment until his near return (ie. take the pill's just before he get's back) then make up for lost time!! 
Please don't feel like this is the end hun, it just take's special Mummy's a little longer to get there! 
Take care and I wish your fella well on his tour...  
Jen.x


----------



## ElaineSharp (Sep 24, 2011)

Hi, i also know exactly how you feel i went 35 days before my period started and i was trying not to get my hopes up but i couldn't help it, it was all in vain anyway.  

I have had 5 cycles of clomid and just been given my last 2 cycles and that's it for me, the hospital said IVF is my next option but there is no way i can afford that.

I had endometriosis some years back and had laser surgery, the consultant told me last week this could be a cause of my infertility.  My partner has children already so i don't qualify for NHS IVF treatment, which i don't think is at all fair.  I wish your man well on his tour of duty, and i wish all of you the best of luck in your journey to conceive.   

Elaine x


----------



## Jemma Scott (Dec 1, 2011)

Thank you ladies for all your supportive replies. I do feel better today (and even more so just reading these), I kept myself busy at work and popped to the shops after and bought a fancy new Xmas tree to cheer me up - have to sort myself out emotions wise as my husband is away this week on a course up in York so I only have him from Friday afternoon until sunday then its farewell. I think it will probably be a good idea to stop taking the chlomid and try and forget about it really until next May and just take the pills if he comes back at a time that fits in with my cycles. 

At my last consultation 2 weeks ago, I was told that I am not eligible for IVF because I am under 30, but this is a worry too as my mum had POF at 30 so that would probably be too late for me.  

I have my acupuncture booked for tomorrow evening and that always relaxes me so I should be back together in time for my last weekend with Richard.

xx


----------



## shelbel (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi

Gosh you've got a lot going on at the moment! Sending you lots of hugs and hoping the next  months go nice and fast for you! 

How are you finding the accupunture? I'm having my second go tomorrow so be interested to hear of your experiences. I was fascinated how much they could tell me just from my cold belly! 

xx


----------



## Jemma Scott (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi Shelbel, 

I absolutely love acupuncture I have been going once or twice a month since March this year, I find it so relaxing and the lady I go to is like my new best friend - mad as a hatter but lovely. Up until joining this site she has really been the one person I could talk to about trying for a baby to  my hearts content and not have to worry that I'm boring her or talking about things she doesn't understand - I feel a bit like they are a counselling session too because of this added support of being able to get things off my chest. 

She also treated me for my hayfever which I usually get quite badly and so this summer I didn't really suffer at all which was brilliant. Also any aches and pains she seems to be able to cure after 1 set of needling! My periods have really regulated (with the exception of this month but I'm now putting that down to the chlomid) and they also seem to be heavier which indicates my womb lining is getting thicker which is what we want.  I've found taking the chlomid that my concentration seems to be quite affected especially whilst driving which is a worry so there is one she has started doing in my left wrist which seems to help. 

When I found out the other week about my low ovarian reserve due to low AMH, I text her the news and she subsequently spent all evening researching things for me and sending me information and generally being really supportive and reassuring. 

I would seriously reccommend acupuncture to anyone who hasn't tried it. I always come away feeling so relaxed and happy and more than once I've fallen asleep whilst she has treated me.  

xx


----------



## shelbel (Feb 9, 2011)

Thats really interesting especially about the lack of concentration as mine is now dire! Will defo mention it tomorrow! xx


----------



## Jemma Scott (Dec 1, 2011)

Yours will probably do them anyway but just incase my lady does ones for:

Immune System
Concentration
All fertility points - known as "Palace of the womb"
One in top of my head for relaxation (this one is the one that makes me sleepy!)

amongst others, the most needles I had in one go was 28 my friends think Im mad. 

xx


----------



## MrsFlossey25 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hey Girls

Thought id pop on and say hello rather than read and not post

I've just finished my 1st cycle of Clomid, have a scan on Wed (21st) to see if im ovulating, fingers crossed i am.

It's such a long and exhausting rollercoaster of emotions

Sending you all lots of baby dust and Christmas wishes

xxx


----------

